# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Nintendo Raspberry PI Case

## Larry

Ok, now this is simply awesome.  This is a 3D printed raspberry Pi case which is syled after the original Nintendo Entertainment System.  The Thingiverse user tastic007 designed this himself and then 3d printed it out in 2 separate colors.  It is called the "Nintastic." The finished piece is actually printed in 3 different pieces, the Top, Bottom, and the flap where the game usually goes into.

The finished Raspberry Pi NES will play actual games as it uses Roms all on the SD card which is inserted in the same area that a typical Nintendo game would be inserted.  

The 3d files for this model can be downloaded directly at this link:  http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:307832/zip

Check out some pictures, pretty darn cool!






More details are here:
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:307832/#instructions

----------


## Dragons_Blood

I've seen so many different Raspberry pi cases over the past several months.  This is one of the best ones I've seen though.

----------

